# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  1C V7.7 Торговля и склад 9.2 цены на товары

## kidus

Всем доброго времени суток. Ищу помощи.
Ситуация вкратце.
Позвали на работу сисадмином. Предыдущего предыдущего выгнали. (алкоголь).
С компами-то у меня проблем нет, а вот с 1С.
Стоит V7.7 Торговля и склад 9.2.
С этой вообще не работал. Книжки нету.
Проблема следуящая.
Происходит поступление товара.
Работник приходует его, вбивает закупочную и розничную цену.
Где потом, кроме приходной накладной можно посмотреть цену товара?
Ни я найти не могу, ни работник показать не смогла.
Для чего надо!!!
При последующем поступлении аналогичного товара (возможно поступившего по другой цене) работник при оприходовании должен знать текущую розничную цену. 
В идеале - чтоб текущая розничная цена отображалась в табличной части приходной накладной. Но на печать, не выводилась.
Кто-нибудь может помочь?

----------


## gfulk

1. Справочники/номенклатура. Выбираете необходимый товар, щелкаете внизу кнопку Справочники/цены
2. Формируете прайс
3. Еще 100500 способов

По поводу текущей розничной цены в отдельной колонке приходной накладной. Сделать это очень просто, однако с Вашим уровнем подготовки я бы посоветовал пригласить знающего человека. Однако, вот:
0. СДЕЛАЙТЕ РЕЗЕРВНУЮ КОПИЮ БАЗЫ
1. Открываете конфигуратор.
2. Меню Конфигурация/открыть конфигурацию
3. Находите Документы/ПриходнаяНакладная
4. Щелкаете Правой кнопкой мыши - форма
5. Вставить/текст. Щелкаете в любом месте табличной части. В конце ТЧ создается новый столбик. Выделяете его, щелкаете правой кнопкой мыши - свойства
6. В окне задаете любой заголовок. На странице Дополнительно в Формуле пишите "ПолучитьРознЦену()" (без кавычек)
7. Переходите на закладку "Модуль"
8. Идете в самый низ, находите последнее слово КонецПроцедуры или КонецФункции
9. После него добавляете примерно такой текст:

Функция ПолучитьРознЦену()
Спр=СоздатьОБъект("Справоч  ик.Цены");
Спр.ИспользоватьВладельца(  Номенклатура);
Спр.ИспользоватьДату(Текущ  аяДата());
Если Спр.НайтиПоРеквизиту("ТипЦ  н",Константа.РозничныйТипЦ  ен)=1 Тогда
Возврат Спр.Цена;
КонецЕсли;
Возврат "";
КонецФункции

10. Меню Файл/сохранить.
11. В константе "Розничный тип цен" должна быть указана розничная цена
12. Профит!

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 44 секунды_
После обновления конфигурации Ваши изменения могут пропасть

----------


## kidus

Да, действительно, с "семёркой" не работал. Больше года на 8-ке, свинокомплекс от Матрицы.
Больших проблем не возникает.
А тут!!!!
Получается, что помимо ввода цены в приходную накладную надо ещё и забить цену в справочник "Цены"?
Товар приходуем документом "Поступление в розницу (купля - продажа)".
Я-то по простоте душевной думал, что это должно происходить в автомате.
А если вручную, то вопросов нет.

_Добавлено через 7 часов 10 минут 19 секунд_
Чтоб отбражались введённые в документ  "Поступление в розницу (купля - продажа)" цены, достаточно нажать кнопку "действия" - > Обновить цены и выбать какие конкретно надо обновить.

gfulk, сделал как ты сказал.
При открытии документа программа пишет:
Если Спр.НайтиПоРеквизиту("ТипЦ  н",Константа.РозничныйТипЦ  ен)=1 Тогда
{Документ.ПоступлениеТМЦРо  зница.Форма.Модуль(2272)}: Недостаточное число параметров передано при вызове функции/процедуры объекта

может поможешь?

----------


## Alexerg

> При открытии документа программа пишет:
> Если Спр.НайтиПоРеквизиту("ТипЦ  н",Константа.РозничныйТ ипЦен)=1 Тогда
> {Документ.ПоступлениеТМЦРо  зница.Форма.Модуль(2272) }: Недостаточное число параметров передано при вызове функции/процедуры объекта


Добавь 0: Если Спр.НайтиПоРеквизиту("ТипЦ  н",Константа.РозничныйТ ипЦен, *0*)=1 Тогда

----------


## vmil

В модуле документа "Поступление в розницу (купля - продажа)". допиши вот это
и тогда при проведении документа цена будет записана в справочник
	глПриПроведении(Контекст, ВидыДвижений);    

	// ***************************************
	СпрЦены = СоздатьОбъект("Справочник.  ены");
	ВыбратьСтроки(); 
	Пока ПолучитьСтроку()=1 Цикл
	    Если ПустоеЗначение(Номенклату  а) = 1 Тогда
	        Продолжить;
		КонецЕсли;   
		//УстановитьРеквизитСправоч  ника(Номенклатура, "Фирма", Фирма, ДатаДок);
	    		Если НЕ(РозничнаяЦена = 0) Тогда   
			СпрЦены.ИспользоватьВладе  ьца(Номенклатура);
			Если СпрЦены.НайтиПоРеквизиту("  ипЦен", Константа.РозничныйТипЦен, 0) = 0 Тогда
				СпрЦены.Новый();
				СпрЦены.Валюта = глРубли;
				СпрЦены.ТипЦен = Константа.РозничныйТипЦен;
				СпрЦены.Записать();
			КонецЕсли;	           
			УстановитьРеквизитСправоч  ника(СпрЦены.ТекущийЭлемен  т(), "Единица", Номенклатура.БазоваяЕдини  а, ДатаДок);
			УстановитьРеквизитСправоч  ника(СпрЦены.ТекущийЭлемен  т(), "Цена", РозничнаяЦена, ДатаДок);

			Если (ПустоеЗначение(ТипЦен) = 0) и (Цена <> 0) Тогда
				Если СпрЦены.НайтиПоРеквизиту("  ипЦен", ТипЦен, 0) = 0 Тогда
					СпрЦены.Новый();
					СпрЦены.Валюта = глРубли;
					СпрЦены.ТипЦен = ТипЦен;
					СпрЦены.Записать();
				КонецЕсли;	           
				УстановитьРеквизитСправоч  ника(СпрЦены.ТекущийЭлемен  т(), "Единица", Номенклатура.БазоваяЕдини  а, ДатаДок);
				УстановитьРеквизитСправоч  ника(СпрЦены.ТекущийЭлемен  т(), "Цена", Цена, ДатаДок);	
			КонецЕсли;
		КонецЕсли; 

	КонецЦикла;
	// **********************************

КонецПроцедуры //ОбработкаПроведения()

----------


## kidus

Alexerg, Сработало!!!!!
Какие вы УМНЫЕ!!!!!!
vmil, пока не работает...
Ругается на запись (УстановитьРеквизитСправо  ника) говорит "Не найдено"
Все 4 раза.

----------


## gfulk

Не рекомендую делать так, как предлагает vmil. По опыту могу сказать, что очень часто совсем не требуется, чтобы при проведении документа обновлялись цены. Если юзверь хочет - пусть ручками скажет, что ему надо. А то, если цены будут каждый день неконтролируемо меняться, могут произойти неприятные вещи

----------


## kidus

Ладно... учту.

----------


## vmil

> vmil, пока не работает...
> Ругается на запись (УстановитьРеквизитСправо  ника) говорит "Не найдено"
> Все 4 раза.


Эта строчка нужна для того если фирм несколько (больше однной) если фирма одна то просто закоментируйте сточку вот так.
//УстановитьРеквизитСправоч  ника(Номенклатура, "Фирма", Фирма, ДатаДок);



> Не рекомендую делать так, как предлагает vmil. По опыту могу сказать, что очень часто совсем не требуется, чтобы при проведении документа обновлялись цены. Если юзверь хочет - пусть ручками скажет, что ему надо. А то, если цены будут каждый день неконтролируемо меняться, могут произойти неприятные вещи


Цены будут под контролем и лишь если цена на складе отличается от цены поступления то будет формироватся документ переоценка и если вы откажитесь от переоценки то цена товара на складе менятся не будет а новый товар соответствено поступит по новой цене.

----------


## kidus

Ну что такое закомментировать знаю!!!! )))))
ПОпробую поработать на "копии" базы.
Посмотрю что получиться.

----------


## vmil

> Ну что такое закомментировать знаю!!!! )))))
> ПОпробую поработать на "копии" базы.
> Посмотрю что получиться.


Интерактивный курс посмотри может поможет.
http://www.teachshop.ru/?link=ftp://...63.exe&id=2001

----------


## vovchicnn

Со всеми выше перечисленными советами В ПРИНЦИПЕ согласен, однако это смахивает на "завтрак по телевизору": слишком много зависит от того, насколько база переписана, да и просто от настроек, а их там выше крыши на эту тему.
Я эту проблему решил кардинально: при проведении любой приходный документ записывает новую цену в справочник, а при вводе нового документа автоматически подставляется последняя цена, причем User может её изменить ТОЛЬКО при наличии прав на это. Другими словами, я ещё 5 лет назад всё это написал, так фирма до сих пор с этим работает, только печатные формы обновляю на новые. В общем, я на этой ТиС собаку с пудом соли съел... Из-за сложности тексты модулей не пишу, т.к. я там, помимо прочего, и документы, и регистры перепахал.
А вот несколько внешних отчётов на эту тему предложить могу: по анализу закупок (выводит последние Х закупок по товару с указанием поставщика, в порядке возрастания цены), по анализу остатков с розничными ценами (избавляет от ситуации, когда товар на складе есть, а продать его не получается), по анализу ликвидности товаров (сравнение себестоимости с разничной ценой и предпоагаемой прибылью по имеющимся остаткам). 
Если интересно, пиши 1c-sos@rambler.ru

----------

